# Quick Monoprice HDMI question.



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I need to order an HDMI cable to run from my receiver to my projector (Onkyo 805 to Optoma HD70). Do I need to use a 1.3a spec cable for my PJ? The run will be around 40-50 feet.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For a run that long, I would go with the RapidRun from ImpactAcoustics (also available from Parts Express). They have custom length HDMI cables with either a wall plate or flying lead (regular end). The trick is that they have active and passive ends. For a long run, you would have one passive end at the projector and get the active end to put by the source. This is, in effect, a signal amplifier that allows the signal to maintain strength over long runs. They recommend it for runs over 30'.

Cable: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=183-743
Passive end (flying lead): http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=183-745
Active end (wall plate): http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=183-755

$250 is pricey, I know -- but it's in-wall rated, good to 1080p up to 65' long! Several sites rave about them.

I saw that Monoprice has many much cheaper, but there could be two problems:
1) pulling a cable with an end on it through the wall would be difficult if not impossible.
2) HDMI is very picky about the length of the run. People who have no problems at 15' get dropouts and other problems at 25'. 

It's tough to say what will work in your situation. If you have a repeater/splitter with a good amp in it, a regular cable might get you the 50' no problem. But if you go that route, be prepared if you get sync problems at the projector (like no picture at all!)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I read the following while reseaching cable lengths.

_*It is not only the cable that factors into how long a cable can successfully carry an HDMI signal, the receiver chip inside the TV or projector also plays a major factor. Receiver chips that include a feature called "cable equalization" are able to compensate for weaker signals thereby extending the potential length of any cable that is used with that device.*_

This was in reference to cables longer then 35 feet. You could find out from Optima if your projector has such a chip.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's probably what the RapidRun "active" end does. I always wondered how it amplified the signal without external power. It's probably an EQ chip, because they only recommend it for the 35' and up runs.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Really.

If this is so, I think I'll just stick to component from the receiver to the PJ. It looks good and the only problem I can see is a very light ghost to the right of really highly contrasting parts of the picture. The only Monoprice cable with an EQ or booster was 137' long. 

Anyone with an HD70 want to share what they use for cable to the PJ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry I can't be of more help. I have a 15' (whatever was cheapest from monoprice) HDMI cable pulled to my HD70. I have no idea how a 50' would work.
Can't you buy an powered extender of some type if the 50' gives you trouble?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess I could, but they arent what I would call cheap and since my component cables are working fine, I don't know if the possible rewards really justify the risk of totall nonfunction and increased cost associated with rectifying such an occurance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Monoprice has HDMI switches with Equalizer built in starting under $50, but I agree with everyone else. If your components are fine, stick with 'em.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I didn't even think of it. I need HDMI to upconvert DVD! Duh! I'll stick with component till I get enough info to make a good decision on this issue.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Have you looked at Blue Jeans Cable? They are of very high quality and have great prices plus the info on there cables is top notch even though there site looks so so. There Series-1 Bonded-Pair cable excels; in there in-use testing, they have run 1080p/60 video 125 feet without degradation. Theres tons more info on there cables on there site. They come in custom lengths, built in the USA and have different classes of quality depending on your needs. I went with there Series-F HDMI cable and have been very happy with them. 

Check 'em out....if not for cables do it for all the information http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, Jerm, I had sort of ruled out Blue Jean because of their really expensive components, but I'll check them out for the HDMI...


----------



## tonyjover (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Randy,

If it helps, I use a 15m (47-ish ft) Lindy HDMI cable with our IN81 projector and it's worked out great for us. We've draped it over the sofa, run it across the floor, left it curled up; it just works.

It's thick but very flexible for its size, and it's reasonably priced.

I see they also do a 20m cable (that's well over 60').

Regards,
Tone


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, Tone,
I figured in most cases I'd be safe with that length.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

> HDMI is a digital signal format, developed primarily as a platform for the implementation of HDCP (High Definition Content Protection) to prevent consumers from having complete access to the contents of high-definition digital recordings. As one might expect from a standard that was developed to serve the content provider industries, rather than the best interests of the consumer, HDMI is something of a mess. The signal is not robust over distance because it was designed to run balanced when it should have been run unbalanced (SDI, the commercial digital video standard, can be run hundreds of feet over a single coax without any performance issues); the HDMI cable is an unnecessarily-complicated rat's-nest arrangement involving nineteen conductors; switches, repeaters and distribution amplifiers, by virtue of this complicated scheme, are made unnecessarily expensive; and the HDMI plug is prone to falling out of the jack with little more than a light tug. As more and more manufacturers move to implement HDMI on more home theater devices, however, it falls to the consumer to try to make the best of this dubious and poorly-thought-out standard.


That's too funny. That is according tho Blue Jean Cables' website.:scratchhead:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I use a "long" ( I think it's 35 or 50 feet, can't recall) HDMI cable from BlueJeans, along with a Monoprice 3x1 switch, with no problem.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I think so far it looks like the Belden Series 1 from Blue Jeans is the best bet right now. Maybe the next one down. 

What I really need is to actually figure out how I'm going to run it so I can get just the right length.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Once more...this is making me :coocoo:!!

Being new to the game...I'm reading more and more about regular HDMI, High-speed, V1.2, 1.3a, 10.2gps, catagory 2, CL2, flat, copper, tin...etc, etc, on and on and on...

Is there a sticky specifically for HDMI cables that I can't find for some reason? I know "What's the best?" is a question relative to taste but what's the overall opinion on what's the minimum to get the best quality picture and sound from an objective viewpoint?

Does any of the above really matter when it comes to picture and sound quality? I surely don't want to spend $300 on a monster cable if the BJC Series-1 Belden Bonded-Pair HDMI does the same job.

Brian


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Go monoprice. HDMI 1.3, get an EQ for your HDMI if you're worried about it, but I think at 35' you'll be fine.

You may be the type that gets the cable and stay up late wondering if you made the right choice. With digital, if you plug it in, and it works, and you can't see any problems, you're at 100%


----------

